# Mushroom Identification! Help lads!



## amilbs (Oct 16, 2015)

These little pups just started up yesterday and more seem to be emerging they look awesome! Anyone have an idea what they are? Im not worried at this point but should I be?


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

These are likely young Parasola plicatilis, Coprinellus disseminatus, or something similar. They may melt on you pretty quickly so enjoy them while you can! They aren't anything to be worried about - springtail food.


----------



## amilbs (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks! Im pretty sure its the coprinellus disseminatus . They have already wilted but they were cool while they lasted!!!


----------

